# What happen to Dr. Abrasive's Satiator Sega Saturn plug-in card for optical disc drive emulation?



## pustal (Aug 11, 2018)

I mean I know he created a Patreon last hear but I haven't heard or seen to find anything else since.


----------



## pustal (Oct 24, 2018)

pustal said:


> I mean I know he created a Patreon last hear but I haven't heard or seen to find anything else since.


He answered here recently.


----------



## The Frenchman (Oct 29, 2018)

He updates his patreon "frequently". Saturn is retro stuff, it'll still be retro when he's done, I don't think there's any stress to push it for an early release. It's such a cool product.


----------



## almmiron (Dec 12, 2019)

Sorry to revive, but, Anyone here patreon him? It seems almost ready to ship.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hello.

Some Parts of his Menu Software was updated in the last Days:

https://github.com/satiator/satiator-menu

Is this Price Range from 150 Dollars true ? 

Thank you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Maybe really ready to go:






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

http://www.sega-16.com/forum/showthread.php?33141-Satiator-By-Prof-Abrasive


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 13, 2019)

It's a bit much that you can't even get news without paying for it :/


----------

